# Adding a second V??



## Aussie_Vizsla (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi all, 

We have a 9mnth old female V, and by Vizsla standards she is _relatively_ calm and obedient; we are considering adding to the pack and introducing another Vizsla pup when she reaches 14 - 17 months. So my question is this double trouble, or is two better than one? Also is this a good age to be introducing the pup, and we are thinking a male? It would be great to hear about other people's experiences and views both good and bad to help with the decision ---- thanks in advance!


----------



## mwynnejr (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a similar question, I currently have a 15 month old Vizsla and am looking to get a 2nd, in fact, I have this opportunity with a local breeder to get a 2nd pup and by the time that pup is ready, my first will be almost 17 months old. Is this a good time to add a 2nd to the family?

Our first has come a long way with support from training programs, we enjoy our time with her and really want to add a 2nd to keep her company and to make things more exciting for ourselves. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

I have a 14mnth old V and next mnth I am getting a 2nd one! We are very excited- we currently have a boy and are getting a girl. 
I think it will be chaotic at times but I want them to both be close in age so they play really well together and there isn't a young one annoying an old one who doesn't want to play, if you know what I mean? I look after another 7mnth old vizsla every now and then when the owners go away and they play lots and lots but then fall asleep on top of eachother so I have sort of had a taste of what its going to be like.


----------



## tiggers mum (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi there. I think V's are some personable creatures that they will enjoy added company at any stage of their lives and I think you're all very lucky getting another V. I recently got another dog at the end of last summer and Tigger (my 10 year old V) has taken to her so beautifully. I almost feel that I should have done it a lot earlier as he soooooo enjoys her company. By the way, she's not a V!!!!! Somehow I was talked into rescuing a 6 month old border collie called Skye who is beautifully natured too thank goodness. Best of luck with your new additions!


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

We got our second V when Snickers turned 2 years. Snickers has been a great role model. Peanut who is now 9 months old has proven to be a handful. Obedience class will be starting this month. It's like having children, they're raised the same, but have such different personalities. However, they really do enjoy each others company and love playing. Peanut will wait for Snickers to greet a new dog, then will follow soon after. It's been a great experience and love them dearly.


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

We were in same boat. We didn't know if it will be the best or worst thing for our current V. We just got a pup a couple days ago and so far the older V who is 2.5 years seems annoyed but still loves it, just like I am. Haha with time I think it will be best in the long run. Here's a video of the two 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8fX0ZSORns&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Wow, how old is Vino? He looks so tiny! Foxie is so calm in comparison.


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

Vino is 7 weeks old and everyday i swear he has 25 % more spunk


----------



## mwynnejr (Jan 10, 2011)

While still on the subject, I've been getting mixed messages on adding a second female V. As mentioned above I already have a 15 month old female Vizsla and am looking to add a 2nd one, but the thing is the breeder we're working with is holding another female Vizsla for us. I've read in different places, two females fight often and it is not recommended, can anyone offer advice/experience with this?


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I can't offer advice on having 2 female Vs; however, we have primarily always had 2 female dogs in the house. We currently have a 5m old V & a 4 y/o dachshund--both female. We have considered male dogs, but we always go with a female. It has not been a problem for us, ever, regardless of breed. Yes, there have been a few "words" between the girls in the past, but I do not consider it anything outside of normal behavior in establishing dog boundaries. We had male & female dogs when we lived on a farm, & our female bassett hound would whip any dogs butt regardless of sex. Sometimes younger males can be annoying to females, especially if your 15m old is not fixed & neither will be spay/neutured anytime soon. I think it is more important to consider a dog's personality. Just my experience.


----------



## minnere (Jul 8, 2010)

It sounds to me like most are pretty positive about adding a second dog, or V, at any age. We recently put in to adopt a 6 mth. old male vizsla, good temperament, neutured, up to date on shots, but in need of some on lead training, etc. Also, gets along well with other dogs. We currently have a 9 mth. old male, Pacer. My husband and I got the impression from a friend (who is involved with the rescue organization) that she really wanted us to get the pup because she pushed for us to get our paper work in ASAP. Once I had the paper work in, I got a response from another, different, woman with the rescue organization. She basically reprimanded us (or that is the impression we got) for even having applied because our V is not old enough for us to have truly bonded with him and she would not even consider placing a dog in a home with a pup. She said unless the dog we currently have is at least 2 years old, she would not even consider it.

She is a breeder and has several V's herself. After checking out her website, we discovered that not all of her V's are 2 yrs. apart. We felt that in reality, she rejected our application because we were looking for a companion, and did not have certain plans to show the dog in any way. We may do agility, or field trials, some day but currently we do not have the time. What are your thoughts on this? We were a little upset, but maybe we took it personaly?


----------



## bwilson7286 (Jan 28, 2011)

We got our second V when our first one had just turned two, They get along really well for the most part and have bonded together as well. If our older V (Jake) wants to go outside so does our 6 Month old (Luke), basically what I am trying to say is that, where ever Jake is, Luke wants to be right there with him, Luke aggrivates Jake sometimes with the nipping and the playfulness, but for the most part, we're really happy that we got Luke when we did.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

minnere--it's hard not to take rejection personally, especially when you are just trying to provide a dog a good home. If it were me, and you feel a need to resspond, I would politely reply to the woman that the rescue's policy on adopting when another dog is in the home is unclear. You were encouraged by another member of the same rescue to go for it. You could remind her that you take dog ownership seriously, and while she may have a different opinion, you are confident in your bond with your pup & your ability to care for another V. Thank her anyway for the consideration and move on. Just my unsolicited 2cents worth. I have never dealt with a V rescue. I have volunteered for a bassett rescue, & have a friend who used to run a greyhound rescue, and I know some of these organizations can be political. Varying views on adoption, ideal adopted family, and future "pupose" of the dog converge with do-gooders, breeders, handlers, families etc. I wish you all the best on your quest.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't think any rescue should be turning down a responsible dog owner because of silly things like that you don't show your dog.

I keep entertaining the thought of a second dog, but I know I can't afford it! Last night I had a dream that there was a 1 yr old female V in the shelter and I wanted to take her home but could not afford it!

Maybe my future wife will come with a Vizsla


----------

